# Rapidshare & Megaupload Hacks



## Dharmpal Singh (Oct 7, 2006)

This article has tips on how to beat Rapidshare time limit, get a free premium Rapidshare account password, search rapidshare and Download multiples files using Rapidshare grabber script. Feature tricks to resume broken downloads with Rapidshare download manager. 

Free unlimited large file hosting services like rapidshare de, yousendit and megaupload let you share and transfer big files on the internet. If a file is too large to send as an email attachment, just upload it to any of these sites and email the link to the recipient. 

You can upload large files be it music videos (dat, flv, wmv, avi, mpeg, 3gp), audio files, mp3 songs, games, software (iso, rar, zip), cell phone ring tones, ebooks (pdf, chm, hlp), photos, Microsoft Office documents, CAD drawings, PDF documents, bookmarks and even retail software installers (exe msi) files. Send files of any type and of any size to people who are on a network that doesn't allow large e-mail files. 

Quick File Sharing Hack: All these services allow only single files to be sent at a time. If you have more than one file to send, just zip them into an archive using Winzip or any other compression utility. 

RapidShare 
After your upload a file to rapid share de, you will get two links. The rapidshare file download-link, which you share with other, and a delete-link, which you keep for yourself. The delete-link, when clicked, will remove the file from rapidshare de servers. Just like Megaupload files, rapidshare will delete files that have not been accessed for 30 days or longer. Rapidshare premium account supports download managers and provide much faster downloads. Note that rapidshare happy hours service is no longer available. Progress bar to show how much is uploaded. 

Megaupload 
No registration is required. File Size Limit: 250 MB. Your uploaded files will be deleted only after it become unused for 30 days. So, if many of your friends download it, over and over again, the files will always be there. The Megaupload site allows only one download at a time from a IP address. The site blocks more attempts than that. Progress bar to show how much is uploaded 

YouSendIt - Share really big files 
Unlimited YouSendIt lets you send files up to 1GB. YouSendIt can send files securely (https) and scans files for viruses.When you send a file via the YouSendIt Web site, an e-mail goes to your recipient with a link to your file, which is stored securely on YouSendIt's server. The file will stay there for seven days or until it is downloaded 25 times, whichever comes first. You only have to enter a To email address; you are not required to enter a From address. You can also enter an optional message. No registration is required. Recommended large file hosting service. 

DropSend 
DropSend is a online tool (with desktop component) that lets you e-mail large files upto 1 GB you wouldn’t normally be able to send via e-mail. It’s free to try and can be used via Mac or Win machines. 

Bigupload 
No signup is required.Bigupload lets you send files upto 2000MB. If nobody downloads your file for 30 days, it is automatically deleted. Progress bar to show how much is uploaded. Can be integrated with MySpace. 45 seconds wait for download. Easy to remember download page like bigupload.com/d=abc 
bigupload.com 

Latest Rapidshare Hack 
Download RapidShare Link Grab Helper v1.0 - Use download manger to download your rapidshare files and as many files downloading as you want (one file for every proxy you choose). 

Step 1. Paste your RapidShare link (hxxp://rapidshare.de/fil..ar.html) 
Step2. Choose your proxy (one proxy for each file if you want multiple download) or leave blank (as set in your IE) 
Step3. Click on Grab 
Step4. Type the 3 RED letters in the blank space. 
Step5. Copy the RapidShare Direct link and paste it into your Download manager ( FlashGet or IDM, or IDA…etc). Or you can wait for the counter at the bottom to get to zero and click on “ Send to FlashGet”. 

YouSendit Hack with Zango 
The regular YouSendIt service stores files for 7 days or 25 downloads. But if you install the Zango Search Assistant tool, YouSendIt service stores files for 14 days or 25,000 downloads, whichever comes first. Zango Search Assistant shows relevant ads by 180solutions. 

Rapidshare Hacks 

How to disable the rapidshare.de download counter in IE or Firefox 

While waiting for download, type: 
Code: 

```
CODEjava script:c(countdown = 0);
```
in the browser addressbar to eliminate the rapidshare countdown (waiting) feature. If this trick doesn't work, try the alternative below: 

1. Click the Free button to initiate the download for rapidshare website 
2. As the countdown timer begins, type the following URL in the location bar and press enter or click the Go button. The rapidshare direct download link should appear immediately. 
CODE 

```
java script:var%20counta=0;var%20countb=0; 
var%20countc=0;var%20countd=0;var%20counte=0; 
var%20countf=0;var%20countg=0;var%20counth=0; 
var%20counti=0;var%20countj=0;var%20countk=0; 
var%20countl=0;var%20countm=0;var%20countn=0; 
var%20counto=0;var%20countp=0;var%20countq=0; 
var%20countr=0;var%20counts=0;var%20countt=0; 
var%20countu=0;var%20countv=0;var%20countw=0; 
var%20countx=0;var%20county=0;var%20countz=0;
```
The third option to byepass waiting time in Firefox is by using Greasmonkey extension and installing rapidshare.user.js script (rapidshare no wait). RapidLeecher is another PHP script for Rapidshare.de, Megaupload and MyTempDir services for immediate and simultaneous multiple downloads using proxy servers. 

Byepass the Rapidshare data download limit 

Rapidshare limits each user to a certain amount of downloading per day based on the users IP address. You can easily cheat rapidshare by showing a different IP address. 

1. Clear your browser cookies. 
2. Open the command prompt (Start - Run - cmd.exe) 
3. Run the following simple commands: 
CODE 
ipconfig /flushdns 
ipconfig /release 
ipconfig /renew 
4. Type exit to close the DOS window. Restart the rapidshare download job. 

This trick may not work if your ISP has assigned you a static IP address. (BSNL assigns a dynamic IP) 

If Rapidshare block your IP, change proxy 
Rapidshare might block an IP from download for sometime. To byepass this restriction, change your IP. First obtain a IP and it's port from publicproxyservers.com. Then use that IP and port in your browser Connection settings window. Click OK. 

Download files from Rapidshare like a Premium user 
Install the Flashgot extension to enable integration of Firefox with Flashget download manager. Go to a rapidshare download link once the timer is done right click on it and choose FlashGot Link 
from the context menu. Flashget will launch the download window. Choose only 1 split file for the download to work. This works on RAPIDSHARE even without a premium account. 

Megaupload Hacks 

Search with Google for files on rapidshare or Megaupload servers 
The uploaded filename is contained in the Rapidshare and megaupload URLs. This will help us find what is posted on rapidshare/megaupload for download. 

To search for ebooks and documents in PDF format on Rapidshare: 
pdf "rapidshare.de/files" site:rapidshare.de 
To download movies and video files: 
+inurl:avi|mpg|wmv site:rapidshare.de 
To download mp3 files from rapidshare: 
+inurl:wma|mp3 site:rapidshare.de 
To download software, zipped files, programs from rapidshare: 
+inurl:exe|rar|zip site:rapidshare.de 

Replace rapidshare.de with megaupload.com to search for files available on MegaUpload.com servers. 

Yousendit Hacks 

Disable the Yousendit 25 downloads limit 
When a file is uploaded to yousendit, it displays a link to your file when the upload process is complete. The link generally looks like the one below: 

*s8.yousend...83E2C899DB721 

Append *anonym.to/? to the above yousendit link, the new URL should now look like: 

*anonym.to/?*s8.yousend...83E2C899DB721 

Load the URL in your browser and download should begin. This trick will not byepass the seven day limit 

Unlimited downloads from Yousendit 

The YouSendIt link looks like the one below: 
*s12.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=46FK4...82KLDFS78D 

See the letter "d" after "yousendit.com/" ? Change that letter "d" to an "e" and the link will never die. The d.aspx has the counter on. if it finds there has been more than 25 hits then it refers the user to expired.aspx otherwise it refers you to e.aspx. e.aspx has the download link and does not add any more hits. the link may stay for longer but will not eliminate the 7 day period. 

YouSendit Download Manager 
You can use most download managers when downloading files from YouSendIt. You can use YSIGet Download Manager. If the download stops before completion, you need to resume a stopped download - click on the original YouSendIt download link to re-open the browser window. 

Rapidshare RapidLeech Script 
Rapidleech script transfers files from rapidshare and megaupload via your fast servers connection speed and dumps the file on your server. 
*rapidleech.com/ 

Rapidshare Megaupload Download Manager 
After you choose the download location of the files you're about to download, you just have to insert the link of the file hosted in rapidshare.de servers, and click enter, and the program automatically starts to download the file, you just wait about 15 to 45 seconds for the download to start. 

Download Rapidshare download manager here. 

See the screenshot above to see the contents of All In One Rapidshare Hacks software. Also download Rapidshare Instant Downloader and Rapidshare Leecher v 3.0 PHP scripts. 

RapidShare introduces Word CAPTCHA 
You have requested the file Adobe-Acrobat.pdf (3820923 Bytes). This file has been downloaded 440 times already. IMPORTANT: Download-accelerators are only supported with a PREMIUM-Account! Only free-users: Please enter a three letter CAPTCHA here. 

Download Rapidshare & Megaupload Files Searching Plugin for searching RapidShare and MegaUpload file servers from your Firefox or IE browsers. 

Rapidshare introduces a free RapidShare folders service - Create your own interactive directories with any RapidShare-files you want. The biggest advantage is that your users can instantly see if all files are available for download or not. You may create as many folders as you want. Even sub-folders are possible. You can also protect your folders and sub-folders with a password. Of course you can edit your folders at anytime. 

Free Rapidshare Premium Account 
To login into the RapidShare - PREMIUM-Zone without using your credit card or PayPal, During certain periods, Rapidshare provides free premium account to normal users. The free premium rapidshare links are valid for 24 hours. The URL to try is rapidshare.de/cgi-bin/freeaccount.cgi It may be possible that all rapidshare free premium accounts are taken so try again later. 

More Rapidshare hacks - Search for files on megaupload and rapidshare 

Search Video on Megaupload: avi|mpg|mpeg|wmv|rmvb site:megaupload.com 
Search Audio Music files on MegaUpload: mp3|ogg|wma site:megaupload.com 
Search Software Warez ISO Programs on MegaUpload: zip|rar|exe site:megaupload.com 
Search ebooks and magazine on megaupload: pdf|rar|zip|doc|lit site:megaupload.com 

Search Video on rapidshare.de avi|mpg|mpeg|wmv|rmvb site:rapidshare.de 
Search MP3 Music cds files on Rapidshare: mp3|ogg|wma site:rapidshare.de 
Search full software programs on Rapidshare zip|rar|exe site:rapidshare.de 
Search pdf files, documents, ebooks, magazines: pdf|doc|lit|rar|zip site:rapidshare.de 

For megaupload and rapidshare searching, narrow down you search for what you want by putting your query at the first part. 

Say if you want to search for da vinco code ebook use the query 
da vinci code pdf|doc|lit|rar|zip site:rapidshare.de 

Say if you want to search for madonna mp3 files and music videos use the query 
madonna mp3|wmv site:rapidshare.de


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 7, 2006)

You didnt write this article so you shouldve credited the original author. So I am closing this thread.


----------

